# Fitting Router Collet Extender



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

I've Googled and Googled but could't find an answer.
An actual router bit when fitting one pushes it in as far as it will go then withdraws it by 1/8" to 1/16". Does one do the same with the extender or push it in all the way home and leave it there? 
Cheers.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"An actual router bit when fitting one pushes it in as far as it will go then withdraws it by 1/8" to 1/16""
This is correct for only a very few routers, I'm in the process of compiling a thread explaining why any bit whether it be 1/4" or 1/2" shank should by inserted 25mm (1") and this applies to ALL routers. the same also applies to a collet extension, the use of which should only be used when really necessary because they introduce vibration, the amount of course varies between routers and the quality of the extension. Keep watching!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There really isn't anything to be gained once the router bit is fully inserted into the collet, i.e. nothing sticking out the back end. That would be about the 25mm that Harry is suggesting. The longer any bit or set up is, the more torque will be applied to the bottom shaft bearing. Also, any bit or set up that is out of balance will cause vibration and the farther from the bottom shaft bearing the more pronounced it will be.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

harrysin said:


> "An actual router bit when fitting one pushes it in as far as it will go then withdraws it by 1/8" to 1/16""
> This is correct for only a very few routers, I'm in the process of compiling a thread explaining why any bit whether it be 1/4" or 1/2" shank should by inserted 25mm (1") and this applies to ALL routers. the same also applies to a collet extension, the use of which should only be used when really necessary because they introduce vibration, the amount of course varies between routers and the quality of the extension. Keep watching!


I sent A PM to bobj3 he came back with, " I put it all the way down and lock it in place. to me iron is iron in this case.. "


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> There really isn't anything to be gained once the router bit is fully inserted into the collet, i.e. nothing sticking out the back end. That would be about the 25mm that Harry is suggesting. The longer any bit or set up is, the more torque will be applied to the bottom shaft bearing. Also, any bit or set up that is out of balance will cause vibration and the farther from the bottom shaft bearing the more pronounced it will be.


Hi Charles,
I sent A PM to bobj3 he came back with, " I put it all the way down and lock it in place. to me iron is iron in this case.. "


----------

